# names data base =D



## Riley (Sep 17, 2007)

just put in what type of reptile it is, male or female and its name
i did this on another forum and got quite a lot of replies


----------



## Riley (Sep 17, 2007)

male leaf tailed gecko - Jamie
female " - Katy


----------



## Miss B (Sep 17, 2007)

Okie dokie 8)

Central Bearded Dragon - Diego [male]
Central Bearded Dragon - Phoenix [female]
Central Bearded Dragon - unnamed [female]
Central Bearded Dragon - unnamed [male]


----------



## Riley (Sep 17, 2007)

female spotted python- kahlooa
male " - rum
female sand swimmer- Erem
male " - richard


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 17, 2007)

male, central bearded dragon - Zoolander
female central bearded dragon- Mugotu
Female murray darling carpet - Minoan
Female murray darling carpet - Baby
male murray Darling carpet- Astinos
Male Blue tongue - Salazarrr
Male "Coastal" - Satan
female murray river turtel - Shermin
Desert Scorpion - Dagorian but he passed away RIP!

and the rest dont have names yet, i am workign on it...... give me a few weeks


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 17, 2007)

coastal carpet python, male/female (no clue!) george! (assuming its a he )


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 17, 2007)

Murray Darling Carpet Pythons (Morelia Spilota Metcalfei) 
male - Diego (Named after Sabre Toothed tiger in ice age) (Miss B - we're awesome)
female - Xana

Bredli's Python / Centralian Carpet Python (Morelia Bredli)
female - unnamed as yet - but thinking of going with Lily or Athena..


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 17, 2007)

OK here we go.

Zenn & Zali - Bredli Python Pair

Taj & Isis - Kuranda Jungle Pair

Sway, Mr Jiggy, Starvin Marvin, Arthur, Karma, Evie - Coastals

Kalea - Intergrade

Hydro - Water python

Opiate - MD

Jambi - Tanami Woma

Dynamite - Darwin

Dodge - Central Beardie


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 17, 2007)

EWD - Male - Turbo
EWD - Male - Bitey
MD - Female - Ella
Bredli - Male - Humphrey
Bredli - Female - Scarlett
Stimmi - Male - Karl
Stimmi - Female - Isabelle
Thick Tail Gex - Male - Hamish
Thick Tail Gex - Female - Penelope
Thick Tail Gex - Female - Keira


----------



## LJ77 (Sep 17, 2007)

Spotted Python - don't know sex -fry ( named after Phillip J Fry on Futurama )


----------



## Dodie (Sep 17, 2007)

Male Bhp - Naga


----------



## mertle (Sep 17, 2007)

Bearded Dragon - Stumpy
Spotted Python - Albert
Childreni - Sid
Blue Toung Skink - Winston
Shingleback Skink - Churchill


----------



## channi (Sep 17, 2007)

stimson's female-Cuddles
spotted male-Radar


----------



## noidea (Sep 17, 2007)

Anakey(m) CC (m) Saphira(f) -coastals
stella(f)- stimsons


----------



## Riley (Sep 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## Vixen (Sep 17, 2007)

Male Coastal Carpet - Bobby Boucher


----------



## Happy Days (Sep 17, 2007)

Stimmo Sex unknown name Crickey (Mine)
Stimmo sex unknown Name Gorgie (my sisters)


----------



## Riley (Sep 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## Fennwick (Sep 17, 2007)

Spotted python - unknown sex - Leopard
Blue tongued lizard - i think female - Paris
Central netted dragon - unknown sex - April Sun in Cuba
Blue tongued lizard - i think male - unnamed yet
Coastal carpet - female - unnamed yet
any suggestions for names for the blue tongue and the coastal?
thanks


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 17, 2007)

female spotted python - barkly
male spotted python - gus 
female stimsons python - mercedes
female bluey - slayer
male bluey - slater
2x unknown bluey - has no name
male central beardies - syd
female central beardies - kinky
smaller female beardie -custard
male eastern beardie - house
unknown eastern beardie -shadow
murray short neck turtle - crush
male eastern long neck turtle - frankie
female eastern long neck turtle - frankies B***ch
female shingleback - bonnie
4 x southern marbled geckos- no names


----------



## Kurto (Sep 17, 2007)

female jcp - B'arch


----------



## thesilverbeast (Sep 17, 2007)

yoshi - eastern blue tongue
fluffy - stimsoni


----------



## britbulz (Sep 17, 2007)

children's male piper
diamond female kaley
diamond male hunter
bredli female bindi
bhp male unsure of names maybe blackie,squeeze or ?:lol:
beardie female garfield
msn turtle male crush


----------



## coluberconstricter (Sep 18, 2007)

woah, you must like reptiles ALOT you have heaps


----------



## The-Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

> female eastern long neck turtle - frankies B***ch


Last time i checked, b**ch had five letters 

Male Stimmy - Blotchy
Female Stimmy - Rusty


----------



## bubba (Sep 18, 2007)

childrens python - female - monty
bredli - he/she? - diesel
bredli - female - shelby
bredli - female - elenour
bredli - male - mustang


----------



## Lozza (Sep 18, 2007)

female BHP Nagini
male BHP Riddle
female Water python Shibu
male Water python Snakington
female Bredli Scarlett
male Bredli Russell
male Prossie Stitch
male Atherton Attila
female Murray Darling Cleo
female Blonde mac Bellatrix
female ackie Joanna
female ackie Charli
male ackie Rusty
male Beardie Jupiter
female Beardie Luna
male Beardie Neptune
female Beardie Venus
female levis Digger
male levis Bilbo
female levis Starla
male levis Rex
unknown sandswimmer Filbert
the rest dont have names


----------



## Riley (Sep 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## Riley (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------



## Riley (Sep 20, 2007)

bump..


----------



## Kyro (Sep 20, 2007)

I will just put the animals with names
Coastal Carpet female- Bytie
Hybrid diamond/bredli male- Triple X
Childrens Python male- Grunt
Blonde mac male- Gangus
Blonde mac female- Bonsai
Blonde mac female- Marilyn
Central Bearded Dragon- Gollum
Pygmy Bearded Dragon- Dobbie


----------



## Riley (Sep 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 22, 2007)

adult brown tree male HUBERT

adult coastel carpet male BARNEY

adult coastel carpet BILLY

adult coastel carpet TJ

adult male waterpython GUS

2 x juvinle coastels unnamed

very old adult bluey MAXI


----------



## Rocket (Sep 22, 2007)

Male Eastern Beardie: Scales
Female Eastern Beardie: King
Male Smooth Knobtail: Don
Female Smooth Knobtail: Donna
Male Northern Velvet: Bullett
Female Northern Velvet: Jet
Female Ringtail 1: Cyrto
Female Ringtail 2: Louisa
Male Thicktail: Agro
Female Thicktail: Millie
Female Eastern Spinytail: Amber
Male WA Marbled Velvet: George
Female Marbled Southern: Nameless
Female Green Tree Frog: Freeda


----------



## Riley (Dec 12, 2007)

hm... just thinking of names for beardies (when i get them)..im thinking the male as diesol and the female as pheonix. anyone else have names of their beardies? or reptiles?


----------



## bump73 (Dec 12, 2007)

2 x Murray river turtles - Tur and Tel
2 x Eastern Blueys - God and Buddah
1 x Beardie - Duncan or Furious D

Ben


----------



## eladidare (Dec 12, 2007)

1 x oenpelli python - owen


----------



## Erin_Jane (Dec 12, 2007)

channi said:


> stimson's female-Cuddles
> spotted male-Radar


 

Ahhh... love Radar  that's awesome 

I have 2 x female Central Beardies - Lola & Mattie


----------



## noidea (Dec 12, 2007)

Kurto said:


> female jcp - B'arch


 
Haha how do you go if you take her to the vet. B'arch ..... the vet will see you now.:lol:
I get emabaressed enough with CC and Saphira Smith please.


----------



## ozianimals (Dec 12, 2007)

Diamond F missd
Diamond M Jake
Spotted F flinch
Coastal carpet F Shag AKA biatch
Carpet unknown sub species F Un-named
Carpet unknown sub species M Un-named
BHP M nigger
BHP F Tiger
Blue tongue Unknown sex Bluey
Shingle back unknown sex Shingles


----------



## Isis (Dec 12, 2007)

Beardies- Myff, Rocky, blue and chub
Womas (Uluru)- Matilda and pheonix
Tanami- CC and Ollie
BHP Onyx
Frogs- god damn noisy things


----------



## AuZzIe (Dec 12, 2007)

male central bearded dragon- Nugget


----------



## froglet (Dec 12, 2007)

bredli pair: 
female: phoenix
male: nova
*****rens x 2
Cape York Carpet:
Grissom
*****rens x 2
Jorja & Willow
Green tree frogs
Gooba
The Twins
Newbie


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Loki - Male bredls python
Chubby - Female central beardy (3yrs)
Bug - Female central beardy (3yrs)
Kaida - Female 3 month old central beardy
Kyro - Male 3 month old central beardy


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

Cbd - female - Aphrodite
- Athenese
- Athena
- Ares
Spotted-Female-Stinky
Blond mac-female-Blondie


----------



## Geklor (Dec 12, 2007)

Spotted Python - Santorum
Bredli - Mable
M Costal - Barry
F Costal - Shazza
Diamond - Dorito
Woma - Gonzo


----------



## Riley (Feb 24, 2008)

leaf tailed geckos - Katy (f) and Jamie (m)
central beardies - Phoenix ( copied off Miss B) (hopefully female) and Diesel (hopefully male)
sand swimmers - erem & richard


----------



## Trouble (Feb 24, 2008)

spotted python - Trousa


----------



## mr_muesli (Feb 24, 2008)

REPTILES
spotted python: Isis (sold as female lol)
central beardie: Juno (dunno gender, hopefully female)

NON-REPTILES
cockatiel: Cecil(male)


----------



## Shonfield (Feb 24, 2008)

oedura lesueurii:

female x2 gizmo & gonzo
male x1 unnammed... but if i get another on i wanna call them king and kong


----------



## Bugsy (Feb 24, 2008)

fem spotted python- Sasha
male diamond python- Snappy


----------



## Lesa (Feb 24, 2008)

childreni - *Boof*
to be picked up next week, Atherton Tablelands Python -*Snap* - why? just check the wounds after a 5 minute introduction!!


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 24, 2008)

Coastals are called Brutus, Angel Belle, Guine Belle, Son of Brutus and Antigua.a mix of other snakes are called Prince, Princess, Primrose, Champion, Romeo, Mungar, Serpenttongue and the list goes on.

Simone.


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 24, 2008)

female port mac - sid
male port mac - barret
female spotted - pink
male spotted - floyd
make diamind - crazy
male coastal - rapsity
male U.milii - wooody
female U.milii - Mrs woody
male frilly - fred


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 24, 2008)

Cape York female - Medusa
Cape York Male - Thorn
Cape York Male - Arkillis
NT BHP Male - Aries
WA BHP Female - Mizery


----------



## jan (Feb 25, 2008)

My critters have some great names...but my favourite is 
my huge Blotched blueys name being....Harry-dino-donsalami the great!!


----------



## weskys (Feb 25, 2008)

diamond python yearling not sure of sex named - willbe

will be a diamond but at moment cubic ziconia lol


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 25, 2008)

MD Male- Axemister
Spotted Male- Sebastion
Bredli Male - Bartleby
Stimmie Male - Rastas
Stimmie Female - Mildred


----------



## Kristy86 (Feb 25, 2008)

Central Bearded Dragon - Tora (Female)
Central Bearded Dragon - Kamakazzie (Female)
Dwarf Bearded Dragon - Jack (Unknown only 3 wks old!)
Dwarf Bearded Dragon - Not sure yet, mayber Thumberlina? (Unknown only 3wks old!)


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Feb 25, 2008)

sold some and bought more so here are new namescentral bearded dragons - syd,kinky,harriet and spikeeastern bearded dragons - house and shadoweastern water dragons - turbo and flightyeastern blue tongues - slayer and slatereastern snake neck turtles - frankie and frankies b**chmountain heat dragons - no names yet. any idea ?shingleback - bonniemurray short neck turtle - crush


----------



## TRIMACO (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a female spotted named Stevie ( Tribute to Steve Irwin my aussie hero)
and a male bluey named Brock ( Tribute to Peter Brock also an aussie icon)
My other female Bluey was named when we got her, she is Ellie  after the female wooly mammoth in the Ice age 2


----------



## Renagade (Feb 25, 2008)

male port mac : Reznor
male and female black soiled dragons: Ike and Tina


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 25, 2008)

jungle - striker
diamond - bert
2x beardies - bubble and squeak
BHP - synester
long neck turtles - speedy and spike


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 25, 2008)

Male jungle: Letgoyabastard!


----------



## Chilali (Feb 26, 2008)

I just named my first Inland Beardy - Prickles


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 26, 2008)

Snake 1
Snake 2
Snake 3
Snake 4
Snake 5
Snake 6
Snake 7
Snake 8
Snake 9
Snake 10
Snake 11
etc...

So many people don't name their snakes. What do they post?


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 26, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> Male jungle: Letgoyabastard!



haha


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 26, 2008)

since i last posted i got a new beardy and called her Daisy.


----------



## cv_2_ (Feb 26, 2008)

Atherton Jungle Female - Fluffy
2x Black and Gold Jungles - Buzz (Male) Tilly (Female)
2x Tanami Womas - Harry (Male) Pumpkin (Female)


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 26, 2008)

p.het darwin carpet. female..

Belinda


----------



## carinacat (Feb 26, 2008)

spotted python f - matilda
gippsland hatchie - jubilee
gippsland hatchie - calypso
ewd hatchie - unnamed
ewd hatchie - unnamed
water holding frog - tobias
water holding frog - gertrude
central beardy baby - arizona
central beardy baby - oakley
central beardy f - spunkee
central beardy m - trix
blotched bluey - tabaluga
blotched bluey - barbosa
alpine blotched - unnamed
centralian bluey - davito
stumpy - drackon
stumpy - max
stumpy - molly
eastern beardy - tequila
ewd m - barney
ewd f - selma
ewd - unnamed
ewd - unnamed
green tree frogs x 5 - piccasso, fleck, harold, unnamed and unnamed


----------



## carinacat (Feb 26, 2008)

whoa....thats heaps when u look at it like that


----------



## imalizard (Feb 26, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Snake 1
> Snake 2
> Snake 3
> Snake 4
> ...


 
I like your names


----------



## eladidare (Feb 26, 2008)

garden skink - roger


----------



## DazHerps (Feb 26, 2008)

> Snake 1
> Snake 2
> Snake 3
> Snake 4
> ...


 
Wow...... your sankes have the same names as mine, how freaky is that!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## froglet (Feb 26, 2008)

black headed male: diesel
black headed female: diva

dont have names my new additions 6 geckos (knobtails & marbled velvets)


----------



## Amber-Kay (Mar 10, 2008)

Children's Python: Schatzi (female)

Its German for 'little darling'...hehehe


----------



## reptalica (Mar 10, 2008)

Ahhh bugger it I will put all our animals - 

Greyhound - Merlot
Foxy Whippet - Jett
Guinea Pigs - Cab, Sav, Bubble, Squeak and Cab Jnr.
Siamese Fighter - Shiraz
Beardie - Little Man


----------



## Lozza (Mar 10, 2008)

new additions are Calypso, Rafiki, Chilli, Coco, Jasper, Ruby and Andromeda


----------



## Anvil (Mar 10, 2008)

Morelia Spilota Metcalfei-Female: Kaa


----------



## nutta (Mar 10, 2008)

central beardie male Andy female Tully coastals males Solomon,Romey,Brocky,Fluffy,tiger females Taryn, Candy bredli male MiloR.I.P sugar female hypo bredli, Lilly female murray darling and Jub-Jub male central beardie


----------



## luke_84 (Mar 10, 2008)

just on the topic, ive hardly no idea what to call my new little jungle, any ideas?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Mar 10, 2008)

female mountain dragons:Fat Bastard lol 

(she eats a lot)


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 10, 2008)

Our snakes are based on alcoholic drinks , Ouzo and Bacardi

Our geckos have started a trend of Fav Movies.

Mia and Vincent - Pulp Fiction
Fredrick and Mable - Pirate Movie

And still lots unnamed at this stage.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## luke_84 (Mar 10, 2008)

being a fiesty little jungle, i was thinking cerebrus, after the three headed dog with the body of a snake, who guarded the gates of hell in greek mythology


----------



## chad (Mar 11, 2008)

SW Carpet Python - Female (according to last check... sigh... lets not go into that!) - Fluffy


----------



## snakkko (Mar 11, 2008)

coastel carpet python-presuming its a boy-odyssues-pronounced od-is-e-us, ody for short


----------



## stringbean (Mar 11, 2008)

bredli male- boris


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2008)

up dated list:
salt water crocodile - crikey
fresh water crocodiles - steve and terri
jungle carpet python - striker
diamond python - bert
black headed python - synester
beardies - bubble and sqeak
stumpies - stumpy and shelly
terrier - lily
schnouwzer(cant spell) - jessie
turtles - speedy, spike and mino


----------



## luke_84 (Mar 11, 2008)

pit bull - hemi
pit bull - mopar
cockerspaniel - bandit
rabbits - smokey and molly
60+ fish - unnamed
jungle carpet python - mr big


----------



## zakjump (Mar 11, 2008)

spotted male=fred


----------



## alison (Mar 12, 2008)

2 female bluetongue lizards - Cookie and Bickie


----------



## ishka (Mar 12, 2008)

okay....
2 Eastern Browns - Ivan and Un-Named
1 Red Belly - Ransom
1 Blue Belly - Un-Named
2 Death Adders - Henry and Grimm
2 Tigers - Un-Named
1 Taipan - Gladiator
2 Bredli - Hugo and Gracie
1 Diamond - Jazz
2 Darwins - Xavier and Vulcan
1 Woma - Austin
1 Beardy - Jubby


----------



## Miss B (Mar 12, 2008)

Bredli - Doesn't really have a name so he just gets called Snakey :lol:
Water Python - Ava
Green Tree Frog - Miss Freddo
Beardies - Diego, Phoenix, Cleo, Pyro, Lucien, Bubble Butt (erm.. long story, lol), Fry, Dizzy, Dr. Evil, and plenty of other un-named babies......


----------



## Mangles (Mar 12, 2008)

Male Stimsons - Monty
Female Stimsons - Sybil
Male Spotted - Hercules
Female Spotted - No Name
Male Coastal Carpet - Flanders
Female Coastal Carpet - Lola
Male Diamond - Joe
Male saw Shelled Turtle - Tim
Unsexed Blue Tongue - Wayne
Unsexed Blue Tongue - Garth


----------



## Australis (Mar 12, 2008)

It would be good if this thread became a "sticky" so not yet another "names" thread is ever created.


----------



## Miss B (Mar 12, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## Verso (Mar 12, 2008)

Male python - Buttons (got him unsexed and chose a name that could go both ways, he is also cute as a button)
Female - Caramel (she has caramel colouring)


----------



## Australis (Mar 12, 2008)

Mankeh
Rosa
Bug


----------



## Australis (Mar 12, 2008)

TOOT
wascallywabbit
bug.luv
gurf
hard_stylin
::melissa::
smittyfish
collector


----------



## Riley (Mar 12, 2008)

Australis said:


> It would be good if this thread became a "sticky" so not yet another "names" thread is ever created.


why thankyou


----------



## Snakeaholic (Mar 13, 2008)

female coastal - need a name


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 15, 2008)

DazHerps said:


> Wow...... your sankes have the same names as mine, how freaky is that!!! :lol::lol:



ZOMG!!!!


----------



## kandi (Mar 15, 2008)

childrens "male" Magic
Stimson"male"Rainbow
blondes "male and female" Prod and Twat"
eastern coastal "female"Venom Miss


----------



## thals (Apr 17, 2008)

male darwin - Lucifer


----------



## wicca4life7 (Apr 17, 2008)

might as well make my first post about my animals:

blue tounge FRANKY

jungle python KETHRA

long neck turtle VEX

i know these aren't reptiles but meh here they are anyway 
green tree frog SAM 

bird eating spider MR CUDDLES


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 17, 2008)

Ataresia Childreni.
Male 15 months old
His name is Trouser


----------



## re_edc05 (Apr 17, 2008)

We Have:
Bluey, Dot and Maggie - Blue Tongues
Rocky, Angelica (Jelly) and Lillian (Lil) - Spotteds
Ursula and Max - Jungles
Sahara - Gecko
Plus Crazy Cleo our Long Billed Corella


----------



## thesilverbeast (Apr 17, 2008)

finally named my snake... citizen snaps. (only a year since i got him  )


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (Apr 17, 2008)

Bearded Dragon Banjo


----------



## BJC-787 (Apr 17, 2008)

spotted pythons

male - ace
female - angle


----------



## liasis (Apr 17, 2008)

i has to many to do  lol


----------



## kakariki (Apr 17, 2008)

1 female Bredli - Caliope
1 ? Bredli - Wanambi
1 female Jungle - Angel
1 male coastal - Cody
1 male beardie - Spyro
2 Tawny dragon babies - not named as yet.


----------



## maddowse (Apr 17, 2008)

dimond python . male = bundy
female = lola
costal python female = lightening


----------



## MrHappy (Apr 18, 2008)

Atherton Jungle - female - FLAME
Bearded dragon - BAILEY
Bearded Dragon - DRAGON
My youngest son named the dragon, Dragon. He also has a toy horse called Horsey.8)


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 18, 2008)

Female stimson - Lisa (Stimson)
Male spotted - Basil (the Basilisk)
Female Bredl - Heptet
Male Bredl - Nicolaus (Copernicus)


----------



## cockney red (Apr 19, 2008)

*Komodo Dragon, male,Arbuthnot.*


----------



## S.I.D (Apr 19, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> male, central bearded dragon - Zoolander
> female central bearded dragon- Mugotu
> Female murray darling carpet - Minoan
> Female murray darling carpet - Baby
> ...


 
How do you have the time or the money for all them.:shock:


----------



## the-lizard-king (Apr 19, 2008)

male land mullet - irish
female bts- shorty (she lost her tail in a figh with my big male 
male bts - chopper because of the above^^^
unknown water dragon -puff the magic dragon(because know mater what i put on top of the enclosuer she seeems to beable to get out
female diamond - cedric (seeen it in a movie and is possibly the coolest name ever)
easturn beardo male -marko
easturn beardo female - polo


----------



## dezza09 (Apr 19, 2008)

Female Murray Darling Carpet Python - Ava
2 x Murray Short-necked Turtles - Pip and Pop


----------



## dadaman (Apr 22, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> Male jungle: Letgoyabastard!


LMAO :lol:


----------



## coobs (Apr 22, 2008)

*What's in a Name???*

Female coastal - Fluffy (because a snake isn't..)
and soon to have a Hypo coastal male hatchie ... thinking of Justin or Patrick (because they are stupid names for a snake)


----------



## NotoriouS (Apr 22, 2008)

Bearded Dragons:
Scorch (unknown)
Blaze (unkown)

Snakes:
Czar - spotted python (unknown)
Mystique - bredli (female)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 22, 2008)

Female Lace Monitor - Isabella or Bells for short
Female Lace Monitor - Anna or Lace for short
Male Lace Monitor - Other Lace
Male Frill Neck - Gills
Female Frill Neck - Mrs Gills
Male Gammons - Snaps
Female Gammons - Mrs Snaps
Male Bearded Dragon - Beards
Female Bearded Drageon - Mrs Beards
Pig Nose Turtle - Flipper
Diamond Male - Tai
Diamond Female - Angel
All others are simply names according to their species 
Funny thing though - they never answer when I call them


----------



## koubee (Apr 22, 2008)

Darwin Python - Big Al (male)
Coastal - Bella (female)
Murray Darling - Muzza (male)
BHP - Mojo (male)

Central Bearded Dragon - Loki (female)
" " " - Lucius (female)
" " " - Rastus ( Male)
" " " - Fred (Male)
" " " - Chilli (unknown)

Green Tree Frog - Frogger (unknown)

Northern Bluey - Falcor (unknown)


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 23, 2008)

Male Children's python - Trouser


----------



## mebebrian (Apr 23, 2008)

f Coastal Tinkerbell, Cause she's so cute
m Coastal Cobar, Aboriginal for burnt earth cause he's a nice caramel colour, like burnt earth
f Central beardie Ryu Jap for dragon
f Central beardie Tatsu Jap for dragon
unsexed Banded sand swimmer Spot, lol cause hes got none
unsexed Blue tounge Dino, cause i reckon his head looks like a dinosaur
and 
3 Dogs, Stacy, Toxic and Tiger cause i thought it'd be funny to name a big dog after a big cat
and a eel named Elton


----------



## CassM (Apr 23, 2008)

My stimmie will be Kendra. Fish named Nikki and Alice (After Nikki Sixx and Alice Cooper)


----------



## footsoulja (Apr 23, 2008)

diamond python female - Blossom (thats what i get for letting the girls in the family name the snake lol)
Adult Male Bearded Dragon - Tyson
Hatchling Bearded Dragon #1 - Podge
Hatchling Bearded Dragon #2 - Nugget
Smooth Knob Tail #1 - Freddie
Smooth Knob Tail #2 - Mercury
Adult Bluie #1 - Speedy
Adult Bluie #2 - Lucky


----------



## euphorion (May 22, 2008)

Flower and Pi - pair of Bredis
Atticus and Obsidian - regular spotteds
Blondie - blonde mac


----------



## sweetangel (May 22, 2008)

Diamond - Argyle


----------



## luke.r.s (May 22, 2008)

Coastal carpet python -monty - after monty burns, not the comedians coz when i got him he was skinny and bad tempered
female water python - Carmel, another story their and not named after my girlfreinds mother
knob-tailed geckos,(boys) Murry, Dr Cox,(girls) Jordan, Carla, Daisy. and 2 unsexed bubbles and squirt(after turtle from finding nemo) 
-L


----------



## weezie_martini (May 23, 2008)

I have one central bearded - Pebbles...and i'm gunna get another one and call it bam bam hehe
2 Blue tongues - Jack & Maddy
did have another beardy his name was Lakey R.I.P


----------



## lancer91 (May 24, 2008)

spotted python, unknown sex, Gabriele


----------



## buttss66 (May 24, 2008)

3 beardies: maxwell- prob female theodore- prob female peru -prob male so we kinda screwed up lol! 8 hermit crabs: harry, ron, hermione, fred, george, ginny,tonks and mad-eye is missing an eye. Yes we like harry potter! 2 cats: shannon-female and clancy-male


----------



## dragon lady (May 24, 2008)

would it be possible to put all members aka's in order alphabetically?
then keep it as a permanent thing
a member could update their own collections names..with adding or subtracting names
& new members could add theirs as well

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## calisto (Jun 10, 2008)

Central Beardy male - Basil


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 10, 2008)

*2. Angle Heads ( Beu & Coco)*


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jun 10, 2008)

Children's Python Male- Elmo


----------



## mr1jz (Jun 10, 2008)

Female diamond python=Medusa


----------



## pete12 (Jun 10, 2008)

Female Coastal Carpet (Elly)


----------



## mebebrian (Jun 10, 2008)

F coastal named Tinkerbell
M canary named Brutus
M dog named Tiger
U banded sandswimmer named Spot

They're some of my humorus ones


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 10, 2008)

F spotted- Princess
M Eastern Bluey- Leroy
F Eastern Bluey- Lulu
M dwarf lop rabbit- Bobby
F Blue healer X Dingo- Daisy
F Foxy X - Rhona
F long haired tortshel cat- Polly
And my 4 year old daughters spider in the bath- daddy spider(daddy long legs)


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jun 11, 2008)

*Snakes*
Arafura File Snake - male - "*Gramps*"
Arafura File Snake - female - "*Socky*"
Coastal Carpet Python - male - "*Budgie*" 
Coastal Carpet Python - male - "*Shoestring*"
Diamond Python - male - "*Onyx*"
Diamond Python - female - "*Princess*"
QLD Water Python - female - "*Rain*"
QLD Water Python - female - "*Bow*"
QLD Water Python - male - "*Soap*" (Snakes On A Plane)
Spotted Python - unsexed - "*Professor Wigglesworth*"

*Dragons*
Central Bearded Dragon - female - "*Velcro*"
Central Bearded Dragon - female - "*Sunshine*"
Eastern Water Dragon - unsexed - "*Brokeback*" (has a tail kink)
Tommy Roundhead - male - "*Moly*"
Tommy Roundhead - female - "*Oly*"


----------



## Stitched (Jun 11, 2008)

f blonde mac - stitch
m blonde mac - schlong
m cat - alan
m rottweiler - steve


pets can have people names too!!lol


----------

